# SUP-Stand Up Paddling



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

YouTube - stand up paddle and surf the river 3

Check this link,


----------



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

Glad you like it dude


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Charlie brought one of those on westwater last weekend, everyone who got on it had a blast. Plus if its the same model as in the video, they roll up an were easily stored on the rafts - we didnt have the foot braces for the roll though, that looks sweet.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Are these river SUP boards the same as the ocean boards, or are the ocean boards a traditional surf-board construction and the river boards inflatable?


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

The ocean boards are stiffer and made of foam inner core and glass or other composite outer lay. They are like surfboards but wider and thicker so they are buoyant enough for one to stand on without sinking. People are also using these types on the rivers, but it needs to be deep enough that you will not hit bottom.

The inflatable boards, ULI and Kona are multi use and inflatable. Same technology as a raft floor. You can pump them to 15 PSI to make them ultra stiff.
http://www.coloradokayak.com/Uli-100-Steamroller-Stand-Up-Board


 So you can use them on the river and bang them around without hurting them at all. And the skegs are a softer plastic that do not break.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

YouTube - The ULI Blowing Up


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

The above give you the basic idea of the inflatable technology.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks really fun there are some cool inflatable toys nowadays.I have an Aire Force like the one Jeff Snyder strides in always wanted to rig it for striding.Laird Hamilton was going to use it on the Grand Canyon but said 'that thing turns too much' and went on a board of some sort.I always wanted to learn to surf ,used to do extreme body surfing,thought I was probably too old to learn board surfing but that looks like it would make it easier,you're already standing and have a paddle to brace with.It is not much more compact rolled up than the Force.I suppose surfing purists view it about like kayakers do duckies ,fuck 'em.


Other cool inflatables are those Alpaca craft that look like an oblong donut,tiny cockpit with raft sized tubes and a skirt they weigh like 6
lbs.[less?] are very compact and can handle whitewater,people have done class 5,you can pack them into remote areas easily.Wouldn't run anything bony or manky though.

There is some lay on inflatable sled with skegs and steering handles made of raft grade materials that you can take to some ski areas,looks fun.


----------



## aviyaker (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a friend starting a new company you guys should check out;

Tomahawk Home


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

cayo 2 said:


> That looks really fun there are some cool inflatable toys nowadays.I have an Aire Force like the one Jeff Snyder strides in always wanted to rig it for striding.Laird Hamilton was going to use it on the Grand Canyon but said 'that thing turns too much' and went on a board of some sort.I always wanted to learn to surf ,used to do extreme body surfing,thought I was probably too old to learn board surfing but that looks like it would make it easier,you're already standing and have a paddle to brace with.It is not much more compact rolled up than the Force.I suppose surfing purists view it about like kayakers do duckies ,fuck 'em.
> 
> 
> Other cool inflatables are those Alpaca craft that look like an oblong donut,tiny cockpit with raft sized tubes and a skirt they weigh like 6
> ...


I was in hawaii for 2 1/2 months last fall, the stand up surfers are pretty cool and I think it is a thing started by the native hawaiians years ago. I could be wrong but I from what I took of it out there it is not like kayakers and duckiers, as you pute it. a duckie is like mopeds and fat chics to yall river magotts.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Its fun for sure. No replacement to kayaking but a good alternative at low water, or high I guess. Dan Gavere was out about a month ago and let me borrow his helmet cam. I followed him on my board from Shoshone down to Glenwood. He posted this video. Gives you a good idea of river running on one. 

YouTube - Stand Up Paddling down Shoeshone


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*SUP*

Shoot me for asking, But why couldn't you use a rescue PFD with a leash? Surf boards and leashes seam like a good thing on the beach. I know the river is different... But you can make it a semi controlled enviroment.

I can't wait to try it. If the demand goes up because of the bigger surf market. What like 25 million people surf world wide? The prices should go way down in a few years. An inflatable board at $200-400 seams like a very good possibility. Werner could slap a Desperado blade on if for around $150. These things should be cool.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*SUP Westwater*

A few of us from 4 Corners ran Ruby/Horsethief and Westwater a couple weeks ago and did use a leash that we attached to our rescue belt quick release. It was a whole new way to look at the river and a fun way to turn class III into class IV. I have never swam so much, ever. But we also made it through some stuff which gives you the idea that with a lot more practice you could get to where you might make it through clean. I definately plan on taking the board down Westy more than my kayak in the future. I will try to post some pics in the next few days, I have some good onesat Skull and Sock.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow, this actually looks like alot of fun. Not sure what I think about all the swimming, but your visibility is better than a kayak, so you would have a better idea of the hazards ahead and what direction to bail if you know you wont make it. Definately a plus for pool drops.

Would like some feedback on how hard it is athleticly as well as physical difficulty. Is it hard to catch a wave? Would imagine it builds on core strength. Nice to have a craft that would be fun in the ocean, lakes or river. Looks like something were board performance/design would be a big factor and current designs could only improve.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Muy Bueno*

SUP is going to be great core stability trainer. Coming from a low back injury this past spring it's been one of my best forms of rehab. You're working just about every muscle from your toes to your head to stabilize and propel yourself along the way. 

Athletically it doesn't take much to get started and as you practice and get stronger it begins to comes very naturally. Adding WW into the mix certainly makes it a little more challenging but as you practice you quickly develop a feel for it. As stated earlier, easier stretches of WW become challenging and fun again and are definitely the places to start. Swimming does tend to happen a little more frequently in a river so deep water is highly encouraged. Desert floats have never been so sweet.

Big thanks to Solly for always working and enabling me to kidnap his board this summer.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

It is game on for all of us in Colorado. I have been in our river park a lot having a blast. Surfing, falling, swimming, going up stream, it is all super cool and great exercise. Way more fun for low water paddling in the fall than the old kayak. You should give it a try. By next summer I am sure there will be a lot of folks doing SUP in Colorado and everywhere else there is water
Stand Up Paddling-Surfing


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

this looks like fun! another great river /ocean/lake sport..Does anyone rent these?


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

They are being rented at almost every beach. But not on rivers yet, that I know of. CKS on the Ark has 2 demos right now and will be renting them this spring. We will also be bringing them to the pool sessions this winter to get folks fired up for SUP in 2009.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's a review on the Kona board. It's great for learning to SUP.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

Here are some cool low water pics of the Uli in action in BV Colorado.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

SilverBullet said:


> Here are some cool low water pics of the Uli in action in BV Colorado.


That is pretty rad - I cant wait to try SUP next summer! Seeing those pics of CKS'ers getting to offseason SUP in the backyard makes me miss the Ark valley for sure.


----------



## mattskayaking (Sep 16, 2008)

I live near a river but would also like to take it to the ocean sometimes. Would I get an inflatable? When I was at the beach this week, they had never herd of an inflatable SUP. Can anyone give advice. 

-Matt


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

For the river, you want a inflatable version. And yes these rip in the ocean too.

Uli Boards - Inflatable Surfboards, Standup Paddle Boards, Rescue Sleds

Used Uli 10'0" Steamroller Stand Up Board


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

They work ok in the ocean. I wouldn't say rip. They cave a bit. They are better suited for the river. A hard/shaped board will be best for true surfing. Sure an inflatable will work in the waves (I have used mine in chest high waves) but a non-inflatable will work best in the ocean. It depends on how much performance you want.


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoked!!!

Just moved back to Colorado after a 5 year stint in SoCal. Lived at the beach and surfed alot, consequently getting into paddlesurfing kinda ground level.

Really jazzed to be here ground level too.

I brought back 2 downwind boards, 2 "short" surfing boards and an ULI to try to hurt myself on the rivers. Started making boards because no one was doing the kind of board/surfing I wanted to do. Met Dan Gavere that way. He likes em' so I guess they are all right.

Im in Fort Collins and always looking for people to paddle with. No board/paddle? No worries, I gots.

Also looking to start running rivers in the spring, the closest to me is the poudre, but it looks kinda sharp and fast.... where's a good place to go screw around on I maybe II, I like swimming...


So, if youre around this way, hit me up and lets talk about paddling. Im pretty stoked on it.


----------



## aevanlloyd (Dec 23, 2007)

Here are some Pictures of us down in Fresno CA.


----------

